# Alaska Airlines



## Homeawayfromhome2 (Jun 29, 2012)

Just wanted to share my experience with Alaska airlines. I got the Alaska Airlines Visa, which is 75.00 a year. 
Every year you get to buy one round trip ticket in the US and you get a companion ticket for 99.00!
So for two round trip to Maui it was 650.00. 
When we checked in they happend to have 2 1st class seats available for 150.00 each!
Our first time 1st Class!! We were so excited.  
Everything about Alaska airlines was great. We will continue to fly them.


----------



## BevL (Jun 30, 2012)

We routinely fly Alaska.  With the $99 companion fare, I don't check anywhere else.

First class is a very nice way to get to and from Hawaii.


----------



## RichardL (Jun 30, 2012)

*Continental US*

Please check to see if the Alaska companion is not limited to the continental
US.  I don't think it works for Maui.  I hope I am wrong.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 30, 2012)

RichardL said:


> Please check to see if the Alaska companion is not limited to the continental
> US.  I don't think it works for Maui.  I hope I am wrong.



It most certainly is good for flights to Hawai'i. It is good for any location that Alaska files to anywhere in the Alaska/Horizon network, including Hawaii and Mexico. The only significant limitations are:

1.  the itinerary must be entirely on routes that are operated by Alaska/Horizon itself, not by a partner airline.  So it can't be used on codeshare routes.

2. the two people traveling must have identical inventories.

3. It is fare only; departure fees and security taxes are extra.


----------



## RichardL (Jun 30, 2012)

*Good anywhere Alaska Flys*

Sorry!! I looked it up and the companion ticket is good anywhere Alaska Flys, subject to black out dates.

I knew there was a reason that Companion ticket was not ideal for me and Maui, and that is from LAX there are no direct flights.  It is Lax to Washington State and then Hawaii.  But there is a direct flight from San Diego, but it leaves at 8 or 9 am, so that is 1.5 hr drive and than 2 hrs pre flight arrival for TSA, so I got a good deal from Costco.

Note that the regular ticket on Alaska is $850, plus the Companion of $99.  Not sure if airport taxes, etc.  I called Costco and got a ticket Lax to Kona non-stop for $450 for 7/28-8/4.


----------



## Homeawayfromhome2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think there are black outs. We flew over memorial weekend.


----------



## BevL (Jun 30, 2012)

There are no blackouts, it can be used for any flight you can book.  We've used it a number of times to and from Hawaii, usually use miles one way and the companion certificate the other.  Using it for first class is a great thing.


----------



## klpca (Jun 30, 2012)

I think you may get bonus miles in first class too. You do on a regular first class ticket, I'm just not sure if you still get the bonus when you upgrade at checkin.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 30, 2012)

As others have noted it is good any time.  There are no blackout dates. The language about blackout dates simply means that the normal blackout dates applicable to a particular fare still apply when the companion fare bonus is used.

As far as bonuses, etc., Alaska treats it like any other ticket.  All bonuses that you would earn are applicable, including first class bonus miles.

Keep in mind that the companion certificate isn't granted by Alaska; it's granted by Bank of America as a cardholder benefit and Alaska is compensated by BofA in some fashion when the ticket is used. So Alaska simply views it as another ticket, with it's own set of quirky restrictions.  

****

Another item to keep in mind with the companion fare is that it can't be combined with a mileage award - e.g., you can't cash in miles to get an award ticket, then use the companion fare ticket to get a matching seat.  You can only use the companion fare on straight ticket purchases.  But is usable on any fare promotions or fare specials.

*******



> *Bank of America Companion Fare*
> 
> *Discount Code Terms*
> 
> ...


----------



## ada903 (Jun 30, 2012)

Flying Alaska right now as I type.  We love it.  The companion works on first class tickets, huge savings!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 30, 2012)

We've used the Alaska Visa companion fare to fly first class to Hawaii several times.  It makes the tickets much more affordable.  With the right purchase timing, two first class tickets Seattle to Hawaii end up only about $100 more than two purchased coach seats.

And unlike some other airline credit card programs, I don't believe the cardholder needs to be one of the ticketed passengers - which means you can gift the discount to another person.  That makes it great for wedding gifts, for example, to send another couple on a trip somewhere.  (I haven't done this, but I think it's possible.)

I have a Visa from Hawaiian Airlines also, and I currently have discount vouchers that will expire next month because I can't use them.  25% discount on two r/t coach fares from the Mainland to Hawaii.  The caveat is that I have to be one of the passengers.  Kind of a lame requirement. When push comes to shove, it means I only use my Hawaiian Airlines miles to fly interisland in Hawaii.  It's not very useful for me elsewhere, but that's why I got it.  

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 30, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> ... And unlike some other airline credit card programs, I don't believe the cardholder needs to be one of the ticketed passengers - which means you can gift the discount to another person.  That makes it great for wedding gifts, for example, to send another couple on a trip somewhere.  (I haven't done this, but I think it's possible.) ...



You can't just give them the certificate and be done with it, Dave.  From the conditions I posted above: 

_"Traveler and/or Purchaser name must match the name issued on the discount code."_​So you can offer them use of the code, but when it comes time to purchase, the person who received the code would have to pay for the tickets. The other option is for the other party to receive their own card so they can travel on their own certificate.  You could then pay for them to use their certificate.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 30, 2012)

duplicate post


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 30, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> You can't just give them the certificate and be done with it, Dave.  From the conditions I posted above:
> 
> _"Traveler and/or Purchaser name must match the name issued on the discount code."_​So you can offer them use of the code, but when it comes time to purchase, the person who received the code would have to pay for the tickets. The other option is for the other party to receive their own card so they can travel on their own certificate.  You could then pay for them to use their certificate.



What I meant was that I could use my money and discount code to buy tickets for someone else. I don't need to be one of the people traveling, which is what Hawaiian requires to use their 25% discount voucher.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 30, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> What I meant was that I could use my money and discount code to buy tickets for someone else. I don't need to be one of the people traveling, which is what Hawaiian requires to use their 25% discount voucher.
> 
> Dave



That should be fine.


----------



## BevL (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep, we do that all the time.  We have three cards between hubby and I, so if we take our kids or others travel with us, we just pay for their airfare using our credit card and get reimbursement from them.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jul 1, 2012)

We just flew SJC to OGG on Alaska using the companion ticket in FC.  It was actually less expensive than flying AA and using miles to upgrade. I credited my miles to AA and! Even as the companion, earned almost 12,000 miles for the RT due to the bonus for AA Plat. We will definitely fly this route again. -- Suzanne


----------



## drguy (Jul 1, 2012)

We often find that by using the $99 companion fare, it is far more expensive than purchasing the tickets individually.


----------



## Homeawayfromhome2 (Jul 1, 2012)

drguy said:


> We often find that by using the $99 companion fare, it is far more expensive than purchasing the tickets individually.



Seriously? I guess it just depends upon airfare sales at the time of purchase. We got a great deal.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 1, 2012)

drguy said:


> We often find that by using the $99 companion fare, it is far more expensive than purchasing the tickets individually.



Must not be looking at the right fares then.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 1, 2012)

drguy said:


> We often find that by using the $99 companion fare, it is far more expensive than purchasing the tickets individually.



Something is getting messed up then. Anytime you can find two tickets on Alaska Air for the same itinerary, and the fare portion for one of the tickets is more than $99, you will save money using the companion fare ticket.  Because the certificate will reduce one of those fares to $99.

That's true as long as all of the flights are operated by Alaska/Horizon.  If the cheapest itinerary offered by Alaska involves a flight operated by an Alaska partner, then you cannot use the discount code.  If you try request that itinerary using the code, the website will not offer you the itineraries that involve partner flights.  In that case the fare offered with the companion fare tickets can be higher than what you might be able to book without the ticket.  

But that's the only circumstance I can imagine where Alaska would not offer the lowest price itinerary available when using the companion fare certificate.


----------



## BevL (Jul 1, 2012)

drguy said:


> We often find that by using the $99 companion fare, it is far more expensive than purchasing the tickets individually.



Perhaps you're saying you can find other airlines that are cheaper for two tickets than one with a companion fare?

Otherwise, I'm with Steve.  We sometimes don't save an ton on a short flight or if there's a good fare, but any money in my pocket is good.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 1, 2012)

BevL said:


> Perhaps you're saying you can find other airlines that are cheaper for two tickets than one with a companion fare?
> 
> Otherwise, I'm with Steve.  We sometimes don't save an ton on a short flight or if there's a good fare, but any money in my pocket is good.



Agreed. There is no way you can put together an all Alaska Airlines itinerary for two people and have it come out higher with the companion fare without using the companion fare certificate as long as the single passenger fare for the itinerary is more than $99.  

I've done a lot of comparison shopping looking at itineraries both with and without the certificate and I have never seen it otherwise.  The site gives me the same all Alsska itinerary options and the pricing of the base fares are identical. 

The only differences I've ever noted are when there are itinerary options that involve codeshares with partners.  Those options disappear when I indicate on the flight search page that I'm using a companion fare.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jul 2, 2012)

My mother just got one of these cards and it doesn't offer the companion for $100. When I read through her paperwork there was an offer of $50 off on a roundtrip ticket. Am I missing something, should she call and ask about it?


----------



## BevL (Jul 2, 2012)

nygiants11991 said:


> My mother just got one of these cards and it doesn't offer the companion for $100. When I read through her paperwork there was an offer of $50 off on a roundtrip ticket. Am I missing something, should she call and ask about it?



I think it depends what card she got.  Here is a link showing the various cards.  It appears that the Visa Signature gives you a companion fare for $110 inc. Tax more or less and the Platinum Plus gives you a $50 discount code.

https://www.applyonlinenow.com/us/a...ml?sc=VABC3U&mboxSession=1341240516241-405495


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 2, 2012)

I asked a Hawaiian Airlines Representative when they are going to start flying from Texas to Hawaii.  "When American stops flying from DFW to Hawaii"

 

Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 2, 2012)

BevL said:


> I think it depends what card she got.  Here is a link showing the various cards.  It appears that the Visa Signature gives you a companion fare for $110 inc. Tax more or less and the Platinum Plus gives you a $50 discount code.
> 
> https://www.applyonlinenow.com/us/a...ml?sc=VABC3U&mboxSession=1341240516241-405495



Also interesting to note that not all of the cards include car rental insurance. That's important to know. I had thought it was included with all VISA cards.  I have one VISA card I need to check to verify that rental insurance is included.


----------



## klpca (Jul 3, 2012)

I just noticed on a flyertalk thread that you can book two one way tickets on Alaska and receive two 1,000 mile bonuses when using the Alaska Airlines Visa. Just make sure to include your Alaska number to receive the bonus.


----------



## klpca (Jul 8, 2012)

So, I received the letter from Alaska today saying that they are eliminating the 1000 mile bonus on ticket purchases and that the companion fare can only be used on coach fares. Bummer. It was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Bxian (Jul 10, 2012)

Bad, bad Alaska!  I am so thankful we booked our trip to Kauai in first class using the companion pass before getting that letter!   Not sure if I will keep the Visa card.


----------



## Elli (Jul 10, 2012)

You should read the long thread on FlyerTalk how many people are upset with Alaska Airlines and are cancelling their credit cards.  Our renewal comes up in Oct., but can't decide which card to get instead.  We already have Amex Starwood but, unfortunately, quite a few places don't accept AX, so need another good card to accumulate points for travel.  Any advice?


----------



## klpca (Jul 10, 2012)

Elli said:


> You should read the long thread on FlyerTalk how many people are upset with Alaska Airlines and are cancelling their credit cards.  Our renewal comes up in Oct., but can't decide which card to get instead.  We already have Amex Starwood but, unfortunately, quite a few places don't accept AX, so need another good card to accumulate points for travel.  Any advice?



Yeah, I saw that. Boy, were they mad!  I believe that someone was advocating the Citibank Thank you card or something like that. This guy is the credit card guru: http://www.frugaltravelguy.com/

We're not first class type of people, so it really isn't a big deal to me. The companion fare is still a good deal even in coach. I use my Costco Amex for almost everything else and get the cash (we average about $1000 a year cash back).


----------



## Karen G (Jul 10, 2012)

We got a letter yesterday from Alaska Airlines that said the companion fare was going to be $110 now and it will be good only on coach seats, not first class.  Still a good deal, but too bad it can't be used on first class any more.


----------



## dsyrcle (Jul 15, 2012)

*No longer good for 1st class*

FYI.  I just received notification that the Alaska Companion fare certificates will no longer be accepted on 1st class tickets. If you currently have a valid certificate, if may still be used for first class through the expiration date on the certificate. Any new certificates issued will not be valid. I believe you can still buy an upgradable ticket and use points to upgrade.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm disgusted with y'all.

I flew Honololu-Lihue on Hawaiian and still rave over their incredible flight magazine.  Right up there with Hawaii Magazine.

Hawaiian doesn't fly to DFW because American has that route sewn up and they don't fly to Austin either.

Last trip Austin to Lihue was $1100/person round trip coach.   

Have some pity on those of us who don't have a way to get their great service and great prices.


Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 15, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> I'm disgusted with y'all.
> 
> I flew Honololu-Lihue on Hawaiian and still rave over their incredible flight magazine.  Right up there with Hawaii Magazine.
> 
> ...


sounds to me as if you need to add a couple of more weeks to your Hawaii visits so that the air fare becomes less important in the overall vacation planning process.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 15, 2012)

Steve:  You must be a mind reader.

Since I dumped Point at Poipooo we both miss the Koloa area and wondering about some other TS in that area.

Sterling


----------



## Karen G (Jul 15, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> Since I dumped Point at Poipooo we both miss the Koloa area and wondering about some other TS in that area.


How about Lawai Beach?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sterling,
Exchanging into Point at Poipu hasn't been terribly difficult through RCI.  I posted a sighting a while back with a lot of inventory, but of course the ocean views won't be a given with an exchange.  I don't know what views you were used to having at Point.  We didn't have an ocean view but weren't a long walk to the ocean, which we visited every night at sunset.  Beautiful view, and the whales were breeching in front of us.  It's as though they were saying good night.  It was late January of this year.  

As for the Alaska Airlines companion fare, I am so disappointed but may figure out a way to pay for FC anyway.  Half as many Hawaii trips with longer stays is the answer.   Rick likes FC.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 16, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> Steve:  You must be a mind reader.
> 
> Since I dumped Point at Poipooo we both miss the Koloa area and wondering about some other TS in that area.
> 
> Sterling





Karen G said:


> How about Lawai Beach?



Lawai Beach and Marriott Waiohi are the big ones.

But right across the street from the boogie board area near Brennecke's is Nihi Kai Villas.  Most of that property is whole ownership, but the developer sold the last three or four units as fixed week timeshare. It's RCI resort #0451. I believe that all of the units that are timeshare are toward the rear of the development.  We looked at one of the timeshare units one time, and IIRC there may have been a bit of a water view over the roofs of other units, but maybe not. I also recall thinking that it was about time fore some serious updating of the unit.  Any project that is a 25-yeaer old wood frame ocean front property in Hawai'i should be expected to have issues. I have no information on how the timeshare program at Nihi Kai is structured.

Because there are so few units they don't  show up very often. But I have seen them show up for sale every now and then.  If you can live with a fixed week, it may be worth investigating. Patience might be necessary to get a week that would fit your needs.


----------



## Homeawayfromhome2 (Jul 16, 2012)

anyone know if you can still upgrade to FC for 150.00 the day of your flight if FC is available? That's how we did it. We did not buy a FC ticket.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 16, 2012)

Homeawayfromhome2 said:


> anyone know if you can still upgrade to FC for 150.00 the day of your flight if FC is available? That's how we did it. We did not buy a FC ticket.



I think the price varies, but yes, those kind of upgrades are still available.  Last month when we went to Hawaii there were two people in FC with us who were upgraded from Coach seats.  But this is getting more and more rare, as there are fewer flights, and the ones they do have fill up quickly.  It's a nice perk, but not one you should count on.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 16, 2012)

Homeawayfromhome2 said:


> anyone know if you can still upgrade to FC for 150.00 the day of your flight if FC is available? That's how we did it. We did not buy a FC ticket.





BMWguynw said:


> I think the price varies, but yes, those kind of upgrades are still available.  Last month when we went to Hawaii there were two people in FC with us who were upgraded from Coach seats.  But this is getting more and more rare, as there are fewer flights, and the ones they do have fill up quickly.  It's a nice perk, but not one you should count on.
> 
> Dave


Extremely rare, since mileage plan MVP members get free first class upgrades on a space available basis.  So the only time FC tickets will be available for general upgrade is if there are still FC seats remaining after all MVPs have been offered upgrades.  And that seldom happens.


----------



## klpca (Jul 16, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Extremely rare, since mileage plan MVP members get free first class upgrades on a space available basis.  So the only time FC tickets will be available for general upgrade is if there are still FC seats remaining after all MVPs have been offered upgrades.  And that seldom happens.



Yup. We were hoping to upgrade last month but it was not offered at check in. Too bad. That's what I get for being cheap!


----------

